# HIV is nearly impossible to transmit to a woman by heterosexual sex.



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Rokzy:"Not sure what the AZT cocktail would due for me being that HIV is nearly impossible to transmit to a woman by heterosexual sex. Nearly all cases of females with HIV in the states were former needle drug users. "Heterosexual women almost never contract AIDS," according to esteemed professer Charles Geshekter. Of course, this is Africa and things are done differently here "

K, Rokzy, here is the separate thread,


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

ollowed by Rokzy:"To put it simply, you can define a heterosexual as a person whose sexual orientation is to persons of the opposite sex. Straight forward, woman/ man. But understand that in NO WAY do I think that unprotected sex with multiple partners is OK! The US information I found included rape victoms; I'm not sure why it would be different in the US than the rest of the world. It is common knowledge that rape is rampant in US prison, but that is NOT heterosexual. There is key information regarding the transmission of HIV that is not publicized. I am very sorry for your friends situation. My heart goes out to them from personally experiencing how devistating it can be. "

PS: This is SA we are talking about. It bears very little relationship to America.

Are you saying that Man/Woman sex or vice versa cannot contract HIV/AIDS?
I stated that Monogoumas relationships where partners were faithful would'nt spread AIDS
but a Rape victim has a high posibility because of the force and trauma involved, an HIV Pos lover may not transmit the infection unless there is a transfer of blood, in thw same way a child with an open wound or scrape coming into contact with blood from an infected HIV person is highly likely to contract HIV/AIDS as in a child in School with a cut touching a bloody nose,
Kindly explain exactly what you mean?

Thanks for the condolences, Peter was Gay, Peter knew the risks, he continued to take them, he got AIDS, He ate his 9 mm rather than be a burden.
and the HIV pos [email protected]@rd who gave it to him attended the funeral with his new boyfriend.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk said:


> ollowed by Rokzy:"To put it simply, you can define a heterosexual as a person whose sexual orientation is to persons of the opposite sex. Straight forward, woman/ man. But understand that in NO WAY do I think that unprotected sex with multiple partners is OK! The US information I found included rape victoms; I'm not sure why it would be different in the US than the rest of the world. It is common knowledge that rape is rampant in US prison, but that is NOT heterosexual. There is key information regarding the transmission of HIV that is not publicized. I am very sorry for your friends situation. My heart goes out to them from personally experiencing how devistating it can be. "
> 
> PS: This is SA we are talking about. It bears very little relationship to America.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

OK Rokzy,possibly I misunderstood your motives,if so I apologise.
To recap so we are both on the same page.
HIV virus is transferred through blood to blood contact
It is NOT transferred through Saliva,Mucus or Semen.
The studies I think you are referring to were similar to the one done on Low-income pregnant Mothers who presented themselves for abortions in The Bronx NY? 

Lets look at the differences:
Non iv drug users are not sharing used Needles so no Blodd contact.
They are taking their drugs orally so their risk of contracting HIV/ Aids is then through sexual Contact.
What is the estimated baseline % Aids infection of the American Population? 
CIA Factbook estimates .06% of the population

Lets look at Africa and SA,
Intravenous drug use is a very small percentage of the population because of skill and cost.
Largest usage is cannabis followed by the Methedrine/Meta-amphetamine classes.
again, no blood to blood amongst the druggies from needles.
In SA the only time you can test legally for HIV/Aids without permission is at pregnancy stage.
34% of all pregnant Mothers tested at Baragwaneth,Thembisa and I cant remember which of the Natal and Cape Hospitals are HIV Pos.
Our Sister Countries, Botswana ran a full population test, 40% infection, Zimbabwe tested their Army, 48% infected, Mocambique, The CDC were /are running blind tests,30% plus of tested blood was pos.
so I guess its safe to assume that in SA,if 34% of Mothers tested Pos,then 34% of fathers will test pos too.
Multiple partners,apart from Rape is very prevalent in African Culture, both white and black.

Now apart from the tribe of Prostitutes living in one village in the Congo, servicing the Long distance truck drivers who have the lowest incidence of HIV amongst sex workers (0%)
I cant agree or see how you can say that unprotected sex amongst Heteros cannot spread HIV/Aids.

And yes, the AIDS virus does mutate,constantly, which is why its so difficult to find a cure,
The Rape crises centres in SA used to facilitate Aids tests, the three people in my circle all were tested, but I cannot comment how many women will take the trouble to sit at a Govt Hospital for the day it takes to test them and wether the test is free or not.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Rokzy:": Heterosexual non-IV-drug user women in the US almost never contract AIDS. "
Can you give some links to this, and to the unpublicised info?
The study I found on a quick search was 1989 AIS Conference and there it found that 2.8% of the 431 women tested were HIV pos, and all had 3 or more hetero Partners the past two years, but thats 20 years ago


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Rokzy:": Heterosexual non-IV-drug user women in the US almost never contract AIDS. "
> Can you give some links to this, and to the unpublicised info?
> The study I found on a quick search was 1989 AIS Conference and there it found that 2.8% of the 431 women tested were HIV pos, and all had 3 or more hetero Partners the past two years, but thats 20 years ago


Duesberg on AIDS-

HIV & AIDS - An Actuarial Analysis of the AIDS Epidemic in the U.S.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Google an African History Proffessor named "Charles Gesheker," you will find he speaks much about the transmission

And, Here is a book: Michael Fumento and The Myth of Heterosexual AIDS

"Dr. Drew Pinsky" also speaks on the subject

Now, my own thoughts make me wonder about this: 
There is a virus that contaminated vaccines called "SV40" that was administered around the begginning of the 1950's. (Google it, I'm sure it will come up, it is main stream.) This vaccine media was grown on (unknowingly) diseased African monkey tissue. SV40 did not die in formaldehyde and many people were accidently injected with a live virus. And co-incidently, a type of SV40 and HIV are found in African monkeys. So, knowing this fact, and also that vaccine media is grown on monkey tissue; what is to say that HIV was not present in some vaccines administered to some of these people as SV40 has proven to be? If this is the case, sex would be not much of a factor at all! Remember that there are many,many, traveling clinics that vaccinate even the remotest of people for free. 

On the other side, there is a lot of speculation regarding the actual numbers of AIDS victims in Africa due to poor diagnosis techniques and the amout of "false positives." Here is one example: Survey confirms - Aids Numbers in Africa overestimated - Health Supreme


Daxk, If you are truly interested, go research this and let it make you a better; rather than trying to debate. I believe that "nearly impossible" would cover any type of force-trauma you would imply next.

Remind you, the reason behind this chatter is because you suggested to me that I would need to take an AZT cocktail after living in SA. I am only suggesting that you update your rehetoric to reflect this and spare another poster!

Regards,
R-


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Rokzy:"Not sure what the AZT cocktail would due for me being that HIV is nearly impossible to transmit to a woman by heterosexual sex. Nearly all cases of females with HIV in the states were former needle drug users. "Heterosexual women almost never contract AIDS," according to esteemed professer Charles Geshekter. Of course, this is Africa and things are done differently here "
> 
> K, Rokzy, here is the separate thread,



Sorry but you are wrong.
The facts of it are 

HIV is spread by direct contact with infected body fluids, including blood, semen, vaginal secretions and breast milk. This means that HIV contained in one of these fluids must get into the bloodstream by direct entry into a vein, a break in the skin or through mucous linings, such as the eyes, mouth, nose, vagina, rectum or penis. Other body fluids such as urine, saliva, vomit, etc., do not pose a risk unless visible blood is present. 

Therefore it can by spread by infected semen in the vagina.
Of course the more partners a woman has the more chance she has of one of them being infected, but the FACTS are that it can be spread via heterosexual sex.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Rokzy,I did some quick research yesterday,
I will concede that Malaria/TB/Malnutrition and a host of other diseases will give false positives and that it is incredibly difficult to Lab test for HIV in most other African Countries.
I also accept that AID to Africa is very big business

Our discussion however was about SA which DOES have a comparitively efficient Medico/Viral Microbiology research infrastructure.

I suggest you also do some research,and Medical Research Council Mortality reports and SA Department of Statistics are good starting points.
Average lifespan is also interesting especially the reduction to 41 years average in a country where Starvation does not appear to happen.

HIV & AIDS - Presidential AIDS Advisory Panel Report - Contents 

is the report on your Hero's in the SA Presidents advisory panel which led to Thabo Mbeki denying AIDS and Manto's Vegetable Spaza with African potatoe and garlic at the Canadian AIDS Conference.
I'm not a Micro Biologist but we seem to have digressed from my original point that if you have a high potential of getting Raped in SA and that AIDS is a strong possibility in a case of rape. 



Now Rokzy,I'm not too sure what your point is, you stated categorically that it was impossible for heterosexual partners to infect each other.

We know that is untrue. Your own links prove that.
In addition, if the panelists wished to they could easily prove wether it is true or untrue by having Sex with a HIV Pos person without using barrier protection 

You stated that non-iv drug users in America did'nt get infected and I said that depends on the Percentage of the population that are able to transmit.

Wether AIDS is something concocted by the drug Companies or wether it does'nt exist or wether it was a CIA Plot or a vaccine failure I dont know.


"Remind you, the reason behind this chatter is because you suggested to me that I would need to take an AZT cocktail after living in SA. I am only suggesting that you update your rehetoric to reflect this and spare another poster!"

No Rokzy,you are trying to evade a point that I made.
SA's REPORTED Rape Stats and incidence is incredibly high .

THe Rape Crises Centres report far more rapes than the SAPS Stats do.

The Law Commissions report on Convictions on REPORTED rapes is less than 9% are Convicted.
Rape and Torture have become frequent in HI-Jackings and Home Invasions in SA.

Getting Gang raped if one or more of the assailants are HIV Pos ups your ante considerably.
The AZT Cocktail is said to help reduce the risk.

You are now trying to twist my words, specifically about living in SA where 1 in 4 will experience Rape according to the Centre for Security Studies and POWA,

You said you would take something for the pocket when going out I suggested an AZT Cocktail .
If you think I am merely spouting Rhetoric and "fear-mongering" then you are mistaken.
You will find as I have that there are two kinds of posters on these sites.

Those who have been exposed to Serious Crime post Negatively.
Those who have Not been exposed to serious Crime post positively and deny there is any danger until it happens to them, then they either dissapear or have a Damascus and post negatively.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Sorry but you are wrong.
> The facts of it are
> 
> HIV is spread by direct contact with infected body fluids, including blood, semen, vaginal secretions and breast milk. This means that HIV contained in one of these fluids must get into the bloodstream by direct entry into a vein, a break in the skin or through mucous linings, such as the eyes, mouth, nose, vagina, rectum or penis. Other body fluids such as urine, saliva, vomit, etc., do not pose a risk unless visible blood is present.
> ...


I think what you rather mean is that the Doctors and professors who have studied this extensively, are wrong. This has never been something about me- but something about telling a new poster that she will have to take an AZT cocktail by going to SA, which is wrong.

Thanks for your thoughts, Veronica


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

"I'll be sure to take the heirloom chastity belts and something special for the pocket "

Read my post again,Rokzy, at the time you were'nt in SA yet I gather, you had already decided(from your posts) that crime was because people were hungry and that your sniper training(??!?) would stand you in good stead.

Now, once more, I dont care what happens to you, but bad things tend to happen to more people in SA than in a lot of other Countries, and if people choose to go there thats their lookout.
but do so as an informed, aware person.

the next thing you go off at a tangent that Aids transmission cant happen between hetero sexual people, you quote someone's theories from 1994 regarding Diet and that drug users who dont use needles dont contract AIDS in a Country that has an AIDS/population statistic of less than 1% compared to SA's "Official" rate of 22%

So its not fear mongering ,Rokzy,that denotes a mission, an objective, its cold hard fact that more women get raped in SA than anywhere else, that SA's AIDS rate is considered the Medical profession to be be in excess of 30% of the population.
that even the SA Police services Safety Advisory is that all women should carry a condom in the event they become victims.
And you, who probably has'nt been in SA a wet day is the expert.

Stating that all the docrors who are contrary to your flat earth beliefs are wrong leads me to ask, what do you do that qualifies you to set yourself up as an expert?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Daxk,

I realize, in retrospect, what I should have said to you was "thank you for the "heads-up," but please don't make statements like "I did not stand a chance there, an neither do you," or to imply that I will have AIDS/HIV upon departing. (Go willing I do and not in a body bag.)

The fact is, there are those who do believe that AIDS/HIV is not a heterosexual disease. Truthfully, I do not have an opinion, other than it is better to be safe than sorry. From your posts, I guess we share this feeling, that it is better to be safe than sorry. In this world you can find some "expert" to validate your opinion, as pore as it may be. I agree that this may be an example of this. 

Daxk, I very much disagree with you, you DO care about what happens to me and to others. If you did not, you would not spend your time sharing your heart touching stories with us all. I do appreciate the time and thoughtfullness you have put into your posts and the quality advice you have given.

As far as tangents, friend, way back when, had you simply looked into the first name I gave you, "Charles Geshekter" (an African history professor who I directly quoted in saying that AIDS/HIV is nearly impossible for a heterosexual women to get), perhaps you would have understood my motive was really trying to say "hey, you don't need to tell me (or imply) that I am going to be brutally raped an need AZT" Simply you could have said "Rape happens a lot, be careful, BE VERY, VERY, CAREFUL!" I realize now, it would have been better for me to say this. I will next time.

I am so sorry that you are back to insults. And, I have never said that doctors who don't hold my beliefs are wrong, I am sure of it. I think that you may be trying to quote me in respect to the training that some doctors get, and you can't tell me that all doctors are good at what they do. Please don't try to quote me until you understand my character better.

Both you and I know that there are monsters out there- I'm pretty sure that includes neither of us; please don't prove me wrong about you.

Peace,
R-


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Why not just eat beetroot and take a shower after?


----------

